# Pro Track 28



## cutjo3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello!

I recently purchased what was suppose to be a 2014 Pro Track 28 snow blower model 926042. During delivery I noticed that the blower had the manual locking differential. Never seeing one of these blowers in person I didn't know any better. 

I ran inside to get the 2014 brochure to ask about the Auto-Turn functionality, the delivery person could not explain how it worked. This got me questioning things a little. 

I reached out to Ariens Chat Support and discovered that my blower has a vintage serial number and does not include the new Auto-Turn steering technology but has something that works just as well? From my understanding the newer units had an automatic traction control which has now been rolled up into this Auto-Turn tech. 

So my question is.....The blower does turn fairly well when I unlock the diff. But does the new 2014 models include any other enhancements that I may want to pursue? Or is the old technology more robust and will possibly last longer? Sometimes the new technology is just a marketing technique and the new models are actually built inferior. 

FYI... The date on the blower is 2011. This must have been some "New-Old Stock" the dealer had. 

Any help or opinions would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

I would call and raise **** with the dealer. Hope they at least gave you an incredible price.


----------



## cutjo3 (Nov 7, 2013)

I did call the dealer. My options are:

1. Keep it
2. Return it
3. He can order me a new one and I pay the shipping cost from Ariens or their distributor to him

I paid $2,450 for it including delivery before tax. I can get a confirmed 2014 for $2,475.

What I am really wondering is if the 2014 is worth getting. I am specifically wondering about this new Auto-Turn vs. the old manual locking diff. And if there are any other know upgrades or anything else that was updated between 2011 and 2014. 

Thanks again.


----------



## cutjo3 (Nov 7, 2013)

I also had him give me quotes on the Auto-Turn vs the Locking Differential Replacement Units. 

The price on the old unit is $150 while the price on the new unit is $120. I don't know if the new one is cheaper since it is still in production or if it is cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

First of all,welcome to the forum cutjoe.
Were I you, the machine would go back on general principles.  If I read you right, he sold you a 2011 machine, representing it as a 2014, state of the art machine, for essentially the same price as a 2014. I don't think you should have to pay extra freight. He wasn't paying for the freight on the 2011 that he sold you. That would have been included in the price. Also, if and when you go to sell or trade the thing, it will be 3 years older than it should have been, costing you more money at the back end. 
Now, as far as auto traction control vs auto-turn goes, I have the auto-turn and it's very much worth having. Turning is effortless and no switches or levers to mess with or related linkage to maintain. Ariens isn't the kind of company that will stop offering a feature, simply to have a gimmicky new toy to bring to the marketplace. They stopped making ATC and started making auto-turn (in my opinion) because it works better.
JMHO 
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## cutjo3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Larry, 

Thanks for the reply and confirming the Auto-Turn is worth having.

Yes, on principal it is annoying and I do feel like I was taken for a ride. I am guessing he thought I was just an average consumer who wouldn't notice that this was an older unit. 

The manufacture date says 2011 so it maybe a 2012 model. But, either way, it isn't a 2014 like I was sold and showed in the Ariens brochure. Unfortunately, the model number is the same across the years even though the features have been updated.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

I would absolutely return it for the 2014 model and I would seriously consider going elsewhere. I believe the Auto-Turn feature to be an advancement. Before I purchased my Hydro Pro, I spoke with a few dealers, some had earlier models they were eager to push, most agreed that the Auto-Turn was worth the new MSRP. The few mechanics I spoke with suggested that it was a more rugged system too.

Edit: Found another thread here discussing Auto-Turn. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## cutjo3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I hate when you read through a thread and the original poster never replies and you are left hanging. Well, here goes...

I ended up calling the dealer back and asking for the 2014. Supposedly they are back ordered for four weeks. They are coming to pick up the older one.

Looks like my old MTD blower will have to do for the first month of winter.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Wise choice cutjo.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

What is the model number of your specific machine? The website is 926042, so that model should be the auto turn. Wondering how you like this machine? I just joined the forum and was surprised that there is no information on the pro track 28, any info would be great, maybe an action video if possible? Merry Christmas.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum LLC and Merry Christmas! Come over by the fire and pour yourself a glass of eggnog!


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

If it's ATC, I'd keep it, it's almost identical to Auto Turn. They are both "automatic" 

The only manual system I know is pin lock or trigger lock, that I would return. 

If it is last years or the year before ATC they should give you some discount.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> If it's ATC, I'd keep it, it's almost identical to Auto Turn. They are both "automatic"
> 
> The only manual system I know is pin lock or trigger lock, that I would return.
> 
> If it is last years or the year before ATC they should give you some discount.


I believe I read somewhere (possibly from Snowmann) that the old ATC system didn't work with the tracked models so when ATC came out the tracked models kept the trigger lock. I believe he also said the new track models do get the auto turn as that does work properly on them.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Shryp said:


> I believe I read somewhere (possibly from Snowmann) that the old ATC system didn't work with the tracked models so when ATC came out the tracked models kept the trigger lock. I believe he also said the new track models do get the auto turn as that does work properly on them.


 Pro Tracks previous to this year used planetary differentials with an axle lock-out. The triggers on recent Ariens' track models are to adjust the height of the blower head. The Auto-Turn is able to function on the track models as it does not require as much axle torsion to unlock (compared to the ATC system). You'll still get the lateral scrubbing effect with tracks when turning, so the effectiveness of any type of differential on such models will be reduced a certain amount compared to a wheel drive machine.


----------

